# Fan That Runs Off Battery Or Propane? Recommendations, Please. :)



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi,

We're new to this! We went camping in the woods 2 weeks ago in our new to us, 21RS, and damn near cooked! With no hookups, and 100 degree temps, the trailer was HOT! Is there a fan of some sort we can have installed (or something!!) that would at least circulate the air? The AC/fan will not run without being plugged in. :/

Thank you!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are two common choices. Maxx-Air or Fantastic Fan, most RV stores sell them. Both have good reputations and will help ventilate the trailer. That said if you use them a lot you will need to pay attention to your battery and possible generator requirements.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> There are two common choices. Maxx-Air or Fantastic Fan, most RV stores sell them. Both have good reputations and will help ventilate the trailer. That said if you use them a lot you will need to pay attention to your battery and possible generator requirements.


Thank you sooo much!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Target....$20....runs 8hrs on one set of batteries.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Target....$20....runs 8hrs on one set of batteries.


Thanks! Will have a look next time we're in the US, we're from Canada.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

My link
This is the fan I want to get from Amazon.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Sunshine said:


> Hi,
> 
> We're new to this! We went camping in the woods 2 weeks ago in our new to us, 21RS, and damn near cooked! With no hookups, and 100 degree temps, the trailer was HOT! Is there a fan of some sort we can have installed (or something!!) that would at least circulate the air? The AC/fan will not run without being plugged in. :/
> 
> Thank you!!


Might not be what you have in mind but I know it is a good

product..18V Portable Fan.....http://www.ryobitools.com/catalog/power_tools/lifestyle/P3310 .......DD has some that she uses at Dog Shows and they do put out some good air. It runs on ONE+ high capacity lithium batterry.

I feel sure other companies make them and it might be what you need.

Happy Camping....luckylynn

P.S. I am need good at posting a link ,so if someone can fix it that would be great.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I use a Fantastic Fan Endless Breeze fan, I've had it for going on 5 years now and love it. Plugs in and draws power from the RV, but it's a amp miser and doesn't draw that much considering how much air it can move. Endless Breeze


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

x2 with Y-Guy above. Our Endless Breeze from Fan-tastic Vent Corp. has worked reliably for 2 years and does the job. No excessive current draw. The unit is self-fused with a 4 amp fuse in the plug-in connector so the max current draw is 4 amps, but realistically it's about 2 - 3.

One thing we learned: the 12vdc socket that Keystone supplies near the radio/tv center in our model is smaller in diameter than the one in the car dashboard. Turns out that the reason is that it's intended to supply less power so the code makes them use a slightly smaller diameter socket.

The result is that many plugs that nicely fit into your 12v in the car (GPS, an inverter, etc., etc.) do not fit into the socket near the TV and radio! Who knew that there are different size sockets?

We learned this lesson at 10 pm one night in Glacier Nat Park when we tried to plug in our 120 watt inverter to pump up the air mattress. Oops. Had to plug the inverter into the rear 12v outlet in the TV, and then run a extension cord to the mattress pump.

Needless to say, the first mod after getting home was to replace the smaller 12v socket in the TT with a standard size socket.


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

You might try Wal-Mart if you have them in Canada. We got one from them for the dogs and it works great.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

If you don't want to go the battery route, look into some of the solar collectors or even solar powered fans.
bbwb


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

We are heading to Glacier next week and am worried about the heat and lack of circulation in the TT. (we have not installed the max air fan yet, but it s on the list..







.) We do have a Yamaha 2400 generator but we cannot run it overnight...(courtesy to other campers...) This fan looks like our answer!

Thank you fellow Outbackers!!!! Thanks to you, this won't be me..









S


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok- ordered the Fantastic Fan today... Will let you know how it works... Although others have already noted performance. Looking forward to having the air circulate in our hot







TT in the next few weeks while in Glacier!

S


----------



## Barry (Mar 13, 2011)

If you want to spend a little money, around $650.00 (I haven't) look at www.turbokool.com it actaully is supposed to cool your unit down about 15 degrees. Looks like a neat deal and it fits into a 14 X 14 vent opening.


----------

